# Using Bleach to make driftwood



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am in the process of making my own driftwood and read that you can use bleach to kill off the bacteria in the wood as an alternative to boiling it before putting it in your aquarium and then using dechlorinator to remove it. Is this a bad idea? Im extremely nervous about it and would like a few opinions from a few people.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I dont use bleach on ANYTHING porous like plants,rocks and wood, especially wood.

I just boil and bake, 175 for 2-3 hours flipping half way thru and brushing half way thru.


----------

